

Microsoft Reportedly Planning OS X-Style Cheap, Annual Windows Updates - derpenxyne
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/28/microsoft-reportedly-planning-os-x-style-cheap-annual-windows-updates/

======
tvwonline
Does this mean they will now be charging for what was service pack updates?

------
recursive
Don't they already do that?

~~~
RyJones
This is more, smaller boats leaving more quickly; the current model is more
like build a big boat, ship (win2k), fire the captain, build a big boat, sink
it (windows reset), build a huge boat, ship (vista), fire the captain, build a
smaller boat, ship (7), build a slightly larger boat, ship (8), fire the
captain. Now they propose to run ferries to the users every few months, with
bug fixes and new features along for the ride.

~~~
recursive
I was thinking of service packs, of which a few seem to come out every year.

